# When to file 1040 in UK?



## Powka (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,

I've been in UK for the past year and I'm eligible for tax exemption. But I'm a bit confused.

US tax year ends Jan 1, but UK tax year ends Apr 6. When do I file forms 1040 and 2555EZ and send it off? 

If I wait until April 6th, then I have to wait to get my payslip for full info that's on April 10th, and then I only have 5 days (before April 15th deadline) to send it off. It probably won't make it there in time even if I send it right away.

Any tips on how to approach this?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As an overseas taxpayer, your US forms are due June 15th rather than April 15th. But even if you file your forms a bit later than usual, the US fiscal (i.e. tax) year coincides with the calendar year, not with the UK tax year (which runs April to April).

It doesn't matter what the UK tax year is, you need to report your UK salary for January to December of 2012. Either you add up your payslips for that period, or you take your UK end-of-tax-year statement, subtract off January through April payments, and add back January through April 5th from the prior year. But you do NOT send in your UK tax statement with your US return. Just report your income on line 7 (of the 1040 form), and use that same figure on your form 2555 for calculating the foreign earned income exclusion.

See publication 54 for details.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## expatdiane (Aug 9, 2011)

If you still need more time you can always file an extension and have till October 15th.


----------



## Powka (Dec 17, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> As an overseas taxpayer, your US forms are due June 15th rather than April 15th. But even if you file your forms a bit later than usual, the US fiscal (i.e. tax) year coincides with the calendar year, not with the UK tax year (which runs April to April).
> 
> It doesn't matter what the UK tax year is, you need to report your UK salary for January to December of 2012. Either you add up your payslips for that period, or you take your UK end-of-tax-year statement, subtract off January through April payments, and add back January through April 5th from the prior year. But you do NOT send in your UK tax statement with your US return. Just report your income on line 7 (of the 1040 form), and use that same figure on your form 2555 for calculating the foreign earned income exclusion.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I actually found your tips topic after I've created the thread, which was very helpful.

I though maybe you can help me with another simple question: Form 2555EZ (I'm eligible for it) is pretty straightforward, but 1040 is kind of complicated for someone who has never lived in US. Starting from the fact that I don't have an SSN, and ending with the fact that I'm not sure what other lines am I suppose to fill in apart from 7. Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You will need to apply for an SSN before you can file your tax returns at all. They'll reject any filings without a taxpayer SSN, so that's probably your first move.

Once you get your SSN, then you may want to play around with one of the online tax preparation sites that offers free tax prep and e-filing services. It's tough to e-file from overseas for a variety of reasons, but the online sites often let you prepare the forms (using a questionnaire format), and then print them off to mail in. Definitely the way to go for a first-time filer!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Powka (Dec 17, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> You will need to apply for an SSN before you can file your tax returns at all. They'll reject any filings without a taxpayer SSN, so that's probably your first move.
> 
> Once you get your SSN, then you may want to play around with one of the online tax preparation sites that offers free tax prep and e-filing services. It's tough to e-file from overseas for a variety of reasons, but the online sites often let you prepare the forms (using a questionnaire format), and then print them off to mail in. Definitely the way to go for a first-time filer!
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks a lot! I'll start off with an application for SSN then; hopefully that won't be too hard and they'll get it to me by deadline. For some reason I thought that I can only get SSN when I'm in US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's the page from the Consulate website: Social Security Numbers | Embassy of the United States

Looks like you have to make a run to the consulate in London, though.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Powka (Dec 17, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> You will need to apply for an SSN before you can file your tax returns at all. They'll reject any filings without a taxpayer SSN, so that's probably your first move.
> 
> Once you get your SSN, then you may want to play around with one of the online tax preparation sites that offers free tax prep and e-filing services. It's tough to e-file from overseas for a variety of reasons, but the online sites often let you prepare the forms (using a questionnaire format), and then print them off to mail in. Definitely the way to go for a first-time filer!
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev,

So I applied and received my SSN number, as you have previously advised. I'm now ready to fill in my forms.

Could you maybe suggest what website should I try for free e-filling services?

Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Powka said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> So I applied and received my SSN number, as you have previously advised. I'm now ready to fill in my forms.
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell, Tax Act has the fewest restrictions on their free site. 

One tip: when it comes to salary income, don't use the W-2 form (since it is checked against actual W-2's received by the IRS). There is a special area where you can report foreign salary income, though as I recall, it's a little tricky to find.

For most other forms of "other income" you can use the 1099 forms and just leave out all the detail information. Those aren't checked against the 1099 forms filed - except for a 1099-R (for retirement benefits).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Powka (Dec 17, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> As far as I can tell, Tax Act has the fewest restrictions on their free site.
> 
> One tip: when it comes to salary income, don't use the W-2 form (since it is checked against actual W-2's received by the IRS). There is a special area where you can report foreign salary income, though as I recall, it's a little tricky to find.
> 
> ...


Thanks as usual, Bev.

Just a quick question: I thought I only need to fill out 2555EZ and 1040. Do I also need to fill out 1099 that you mentioned, even if I only have 1 source of income and no savings? Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Powka said:


> Thanks as usual, Bev.
> 
> Just a quick question: I thought I only need to fill out 2555EZ and 1040. Do I also need to fill out 1099 that you mentioned, even if I only have 1 source of income and no savings? Thank you!


No, the 1099 is only for "other income" - like bank interest and such.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Powka (Dec 17, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> No, the 1099 is only for "other income" - like bank interest and such.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Oh, so only 2555EZ and 1040 like I thought. Great, thank you very much. Going to attempt to climb this Everest now.


----------

